# WTB western joystick controller



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

had one brake in a truck and need a back up for the shelf. PM me with what you got and how much . I would be willing to by a couple if the price is right


----------



## mrdeere160 (Dec 1, 2005)

*western controllers*

pm sent to you


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

PM sent.....


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

mrdeere I didnt get the pm


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What about this guy in Jackson?
https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/grd/5380454282.html


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

not bad but more than I want to spend on a back up controller, I can buy two used ones for that price


----------



## mrdeere160 (Dec 1, 2005)

i got another used one I would let go for $160 shipped


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/5378653319.html


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

https://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/5385369161.html


----------



## Conmancounty (Jan 1, 2013)

There is a guy on ebay that repairs these controllers very cheaply. I had one done and I think I had 80 into the repair.


----------



## mcgreen71 (Feb 10, 2003)

Conmancounty said:


> There is a guy on ebay that repairs these controllers very cheaply. I had one done and I think I had 80 into the repair.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/REBUILDING...168460?hash=item4b5d4239cc:g:ZxsAAOSwQ45cXoZO


----------

